# Smoked salmon stuffed burgers



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

My friend Scott turned me on to this last night.

Ingredients:
1# hamburger meat
1 package thin sliced smoked salmon
1 onion
1 pack fresh mushrooms
1 block of cheese(We used cheddar)

Season meat as you choose, make patties, bottom patty create lip for fixing to go in.Slice mushrooms,onion and cheese thin. Lay down layer of cheese then salmon then shrooms then onion then cheese. Put another patty on top and press together. Put on grill till done to your liking, put on bun with mustard mayo and ketchup and enjoy!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Cdog, I'm always up for something different and using salmon with the burgers sounds great. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

catman said:


> Cdog, I'm always up for something different and using salmon with the burgers sounds great. I'm going to give it a try.


Had a friend call me and ask why I would ruin a burger with smoked salmon. Told him not to knock it till he tried it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Might have to give that a try Clay. I like all the fixins. Why do you stuff a flounder filet with crab meat? Why do you stuff a bread mix up a turkeys butt? Why do you stuff your foot in your mouth?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

LOL all true Doug.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Soeaking of stuffing, if I had everything in a pile that I had been told to stuff up my ass, I could have the biggest yard sale in Va.


----------

